

Wolverine-like frog breaks bones to produce claws - lairhermit
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn13991-horror-frog-breaks-own-bones-to-produce-claws.html

======
YCW10
Interesting evolutionary pathway. Biomimicry was a big fad in mechanical and
industrial design when I was in school. I wonder if this kind of "nature"
story could lead to innovations (or at least thought tangents) in coding or
user interface.

